# Sal : 3500 AED + Acc + Transport



## mohammedmanzoor (Nov 6, 2010)

Thats the kind of mess i have got myself into.. Arghhh.. I Am a mechanical engineer with 1 year of full time experience as a production engineer in a high precision industry ( watch making industry). and 3 years part time experience in business development ( part time ) in a advertising firm....both in india..

In the current company, M serving as a MEP quantity surveyor and Project Coordinator.

The accomodation... m stuffed into a 2 bed-room apartment in AL-Khail ( which is like miles away from any reacreation) with 6 more people...who speak nothin other than malyali(Language oif keralites)..and transport, They pick and drop me in one of thier Pick up Vans ( the ones used to transfer commodities)..

And the work hours are like 6:30 am to 5:30 pm...6 days a week.


Hmmm..Okie..thats d kind of mess i ve got myself into..i never realised it untill i went through the whole forum..lol..


The reason for posting = Sheer frustration)



@ PAM : I know u gonna find a lot of text speak and spell errors out there...Its hard to get off some bad habits..


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi Mohammed,

Sorry to hear, doesn't sound like a great situation to be at. Just out of curiosity, what was exactly what was offered to you before you signed up? Would be interesting to see how much the actual offer matches reality (or not).

Thanks for posting this, I think is very good for people who are considering taking up job offers in Dubai to read about your experience and take precautions when deciding to move or not. Sadly even in spite of posts like yours, some people still don't do their homework before accepting the offers, only to find themselves in a difficult situation afterwards. For some, even if they did their homework, things can turn sour if their employer turns out to be a dodgy one. 

Hope it gets better for you!! 

(And thanks for following the non textspeak forum rule).


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

Hi Mohammed, sorry for your story unfortunately i think it seems to be a very common story especially amongts brothers and sisters from the sub-continent. There does seem to be quite a few posters who are offered positions here at low salaries for Dubai but comparable or higher than they are used to back, which blinds them somewhat reality. 

Some people may be happy with what you have, and having worked a lot particularly in India i can see the draw of Dubai versus certain areas in Chennai, Delhi etc. Cant comment on Pakistan or bangledesh put can surmise. Think it would be useful as Dizzy mentioned to post in more detail your story to help people who considering coming to Dubai to join 'the gold rush' to understand that life can sometimes be tough and all that glitters isnt always gold.

Good luck


----------



## mohammedmanzoor (Nov 6, 2010)

dizzyizzy said:


> Hi Mohammed,
> 
> Sorry to hear, doesn't sound like a great situation to be at. Just out of curiosity, what was exactly what was offered to you before you signed up? Would be interesting to see how much the actual offer matches reality (or not).
> 
> ...




Hmm.. The initial stages before i laid my documents.. Evrything was so neat and good..They made me feel like a real engineer... But once i said an yes.. things have turned around..

In the initial , The terms werent specified , ..i ve my mistake there..i dint feel the neccesity to actually dig into matters more cause the way the general manager put out things was good. And he also was a lil friendly... And way back in my hometown (Bangalore,India)..an engineer is always given his due respect..and i thought the same shall be followed here.. So din dig into things..


And its just 4 weeks into my job...and now they ve hired a quantity surveyor who is ready for work for half the wage... So they are trying to push me onto the site..

The accomodation is in AL-Khail, The site in ABU-Dhabi... and.... They wont be giving me a NOC for my driving license untill i complete atleast an year... SO basically if i ve to be on site..will ve to leave my place by 4am..travel all the way to abu-dhabi ( stuffed into a bus filled with labours) and back home by 8pm....

Hmmm.. Now the reason i got stuxk into this ****..

Hmm..a bad relationship... Wanted a break...hopped onto the next flight and landed here..initial days were good....thought working here would be nice.. so just applied and got a call back within 15 min and was hired by the end of the day..Emotionally was in abad siuation, so dint think of anything other than just keeping myself busy for sometime....

They dint gimme the accomodation untill i submitted my documents..(they were coming up with all lame exuses)..and once formalities started..Thats when i was permitted to enter the real world..he he

Mornin 5:30 am, A pick up van ( loaded with materials for the site ) picks me up...have to squeese my ass between a few stinking labourers .. ( My deo expenses have gone high .. to beat the stink ).. M dumped near the office.....my work timings are till 4:30...but the pick-up van doesn show up till 6:00..so i am forced to work extra every day...

And the last part. The comapny works even on Gov HOLS and U get a vacation just once in 2 years and if the ticket expenses are more than 1100.. Its should be beared by the employee..


----------



## mohammedmanzoor (Nov 6, 2010)

@pam : i hope u are gonna read this..if u do..plsss excuse me again for the Spelling erorrs and the text speak... Its just the lack of privacy in my cabin .. I just ve to type superfast .. thanks to my ever niggling manager..


----------



## mohammedmanzoor (Nov 6, 2010)

The reason i am posting this...

I just came across a lot of posts in the forum , where people are planning to move in.. 

So before moving , do be certain about all terms and conditions your firm offers..
And ask them to make everything transparent...


And wheras my story goes... I am into this mess by choice ( rather a really bad decision forced by an emotional turmoil) ..cant help it..rather than getting depressed and devoloping a looser feeling...i will have to learn to live with it


Whereas i did think about walking into the labour court... But if i did, i shall be affecting the whole company.. which also employs a lot of labours who struggle in the hot sun , just to make ends meet...

Cause of travelling with them.. I do get to converse with them and they share all thier problems and experiences.. they really have a dogs life here.. And they cant even try to change it cause to support thier families and give them a quality life back home..they do have to go under a lot of pain....listening to them , i feel i am so lucky cause i dont have a family to support nor i am bound to live here.. i can break the contract anyday and walk away ( i will have to bear the expenses ... arghhh..he he)...


----------



## Gigi 1974 (Aug 17, 2010)

mohammedmanzoor said:


> The reason i am posting this...
> 
> I just came across a lot of posts in the forum , where people are planning to move in..
> 
> ...


Now this was worth the read Mohammed, I wish you all the best and hope that the heart heals soon enough


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Sorry about what you are going through Mohammed. I have a friend who came to Dubai without consulting any of us. He was offered a Sales Manager's position and when he got here, was made to work in one of the jewellery stores in Bur Dubai. He left and went back to India within 2 months. Then there was a relative of mine who got offered a Sales Executive's position in Dubai. She had better sense to call us and ask us about the company. Turns out it was for supermarket chain and they were offering her INR 10,000 (AED800) a month which at that time looked like a great offer for someone just starting up! You will come across many horror stories because, like Laowei has pointed out, people are enamoured by the glamourous side of Dubai.

What do you plan on doing to make things better for yourself? How much will it cost you to go back home and do you have enough money to pay the company back? I wish there was something that we could do to help but it seems like the company hasn't done anything illegal aside from the no NOC and the extended working hours. So doubt you will have much luck in the labour department. It's just horrible working conditions and I really hope things get better.

On a side note, and I'm only pointing this out because you mentioned it elsewhere on the forum too but the language of the Keralites is Malayalam and not Malayali....the people of Kerala are called Malayalis. Hope you don't mind!


----------



## mohammedmanzoor (Nov 6, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> Sorry about what you are going through Mohammed. I have a friend who came to Dubai without consulting any of us. He was offered a Sales Manager's position and when he got here, was made to work in one of the jewellery stores in Bur Dubai. He left and went back to India within 2 months. Then there was a relative of mine who got offered a Sales Executive's position in Dubai. She had better sense to call us and ask us about the company. Turns out it was for supermarket chain and they were offering her INR 10,000 (AED800) a month which at that time looked like a great offer for someone just starting up! You will come across many horror stories because, like Laowei has pointed out, people are enamoured by the glamourous side of Dubai.
> 
> What do you plan on doing to make things better for yourself? How much will it cost you to go back home and do you have enough money to pay the company back? I wish there was something that we could do to help but it seems like the company hasn't done anything illegal aside from the no NOC and the extended working hours. So doubt you will have much luck in the labour department. It's just horrible working conditions and I really hope things get better.
> 
> On a side note, and I'm only pointing this out because you mentioned it elsewhere on the forum too but the language of the Keralites is Malayalam and not Malayali....the people of Kerala are called Malayalis. Hope you don't mind!


Hey Pamela...!!!

Abt the money factor..Not a problem at all.. Cause i come from one of the well known and financially sound families of bangalore..

M here just for a little bit of experience...after a certain time,will relocate to bangalore and try to establish my own consultancy..i am basically here just for the exposure... And anyday i want to quit.. i can bear the charges .. thats not a problem.. And by the post i am nt actually tryin to grab some sympathy... its just for people who are looking out for a job in dubai..to just be a lil carefull and cautious before getting into a agreement or a contact with any firm... 

Btw m enjoyin the experience of living and travelling with labours... have never seen that end of life..so its like something new and interesting.. They are a wonderfull bunch of people.. And cause m an engineer..they always try to make me feel good and take care..everyone treats me like a kid and are helping me to cope wid the situation..


Arghhhhh... too much of Tragedy....he he

Sorry for the whole tragic tale..Its the frustration..had to come out.. Cant express it to my colleagues or roomies..lol


----------



## mohammedmanzoor (Nov 6, 2010)

Thanksssss a tonzzz to everyone for the concern...Feelin much better..


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

mohammedmanzoor said:


> Hey Pamela...!!!
> 
> Abt the money factor..Not a problem at all.. Cause i come from one of the well known and financially sound families of bangalore..
> 
> ...


Well it's not so much of a tragedy then if you have family to fall back on. It's a good thing you're looking at this as a learning experience and staying positive. Hang in there.


----------



## Gigi 1974 (Aug 17, 2010)

mohammedmanzoor said:


> Thanksssss a tonzzz to everyone for the concern...Feelin much better..


Making the most of what you have and what one is facing and staying positive regardless of the situation needs to be applauded :clap2: This is information worth sharing M, no sympathy intended just glad there are others who are not willing to jump on the naysaying bashing band wagon  as usual! I am sure you will be fine your thinking is already!


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

hey MM (if i may call you that) im glad ur being positive about life here... things will get better soon once u make a few friends here... maybe u can start using the metro and stuff to come to the forum meet ups... looking forward to catchip up with you


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Feel bad for you. Like Ipshi says, hope you live near a metro and are able to make use of it as its a cheap alternative for getting to and from if its nearby your location. Hope that this thread will help someone in the future to make sure to get everything in writing and know exactly what they are getting into.


----------



## mohammedmanzoor (Nov 6, 2010)

@GIGI : thanks you ..:~)

@Ipshi and Jynxgirl : Theres no metro station close to my accomodation...but can take a bus to the closest metro station.. will try my best to be there on 14th..

@Everyone : Thanks a lot for warmth extended....but a small request..let it just stay till warmth and not extend to sympathy..he he

Have a great weekend ahead..


----------



## mohammedmanzoor (Nov 6, 2010)

Today was the day i had to get my pay.... And alas there was nothin... i tried getting into touch with the company management.. And the reply was...


"Sorry, we do not credit your salary for the initial two months as we hold is as a deposit towards your visa fees "


He he...nice..


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

mohammedmanzoor said:


> Thats the kind of mess i have got myself into.. Arghhh.. I Am a mechanical engineer with 1 year of full time experience as a production engineer in a high precision industry ( watch making industry). and 3 years part time experience in business development ( part time ) in a advertising firm....both in india..
> 
> In the current company, M serving as a MEP quantity surveyor and Project Coordinator.
> 
> ...


hang in there. you will learn something from this experience and that's the most important thing. i've survived the first one year and a half in dubai on 2,500 dirhams a month after paying the rent for a room in a crowded house. 

advantages: i know all the bus routes between jebel ali and bur dubai; i can never get lost on any road here; i've invented new recipes; i know all the cheap food and clothes shops; i know the black market in karama and deira like the back of my hand; i've kept in shape walking hundreds of miles at temperatures of 40C+ (it does miracles to your figure  ); i know who can be friend and who's surely going to be foe in this city; i've learned a lot about a lot, and i thank God for that. 

you'll make it if you want it badly. i'm a christian eastern european woman in an arab city where no one speaks my mother tongue. as a man from an area that gives 67% of the population in dubai, you can surely make it better, just clench your teeth and DONT GIVE UP  it's like the foreign legion: carry on or lie down and die.

on the other hand, i've also survived socialism and what was supposed to be the first stage of comunism in east europe (thank God and mr. gorbachev, it stopped before we were all dead), so i can live without blackberries, a healthy diet, hot running water, and electricity  
i dont know about you, mate ...


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Cami you rock!!


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

If you think life could be better elsewhere then I suggest you find a way to leave and learn from this lesson, perhaps even name the shamed and disgusting individuals and the company they represent. 

However, if you have to stay or want to then I guess you just need to hang in there, do your time, make the most of it, learn from it maybe even tell others how not to be suckered in by expectations and the words of snakes. In the end what can't kill you will make you stronger and smarter!

I guess your mistake and lesson is a prime example of what we all have to keep in mind when applying/looking for employment here. Make sure you read your contract thoroughly and anything you don't get or can't understand right away, ask a friend or lawyer to explain it to you. If they force you to sign on the spot then you know something's fishy because a legit, decent organization can take a few hours/days/weeks to give you peace of mind.


----------



## Deanne Z (Jan 9, 2010)

cami said:


> hang in there. you will learn something from this experience and that's the most important thing. i've survived the first one year and a half in dubai on 2,500 dirhams a month after paying the rent for a room in a crowded house.
> 
> advantages: i know all the bus routes between jebel ali and bur dubai; i can never get lost on any road here; i've invented new recipes; i know all the cheap food and clothes shops; i know the black market in karama and deira like the back of my hand; i've kept in shape walking hundreds of miles at temperatures of 40C+ (it does miracles to your figure  ); i know who can be friend and who's surely going to be foe in this city; i've learned a lot about a lot, and i thank God for that.
> 
> ...


it really worths reading and it encouraged people who are trying to survive in this city, expecially new comers and single women.


----------



## VADXB (Jun 4, 2009)

mohammedmanzoor said:


> Today was the day i had to get my pay.... And alas there was nothin... i tried getting into touch with the company management.. And the reply was...
> 
> 
> "Sorry, we do not credit your salary for the initial two months as we hold is as a deposit towards your visa fees "
> ...


Mate, i dont think they can do that. I think you should call the ministry and complain (or atleast tell your company that you will go to ministry) if they have not paid you the salary, unless they have they included this deposit crap in your contract. 

Before loding the complaint, just make sure you have received your passport back from them (incase they have taken this from you). I cant believe how companies in this region think that they are perfectly justified to take their employees passports!! 

Mohammed, this post will be of great help for many from south asia looking to move here. I really hope things work out okay for you. 

Good luck!


----------



## mohammedmanzoor (Nov 6, 2010)

@cami : ur post is seriously worth a read for people like me ... 

@VADXB : yup.. I am already into deep mess.. so dont wanna make it more messy by getting into legal matters and stuff..


----------



## blue01 (Nov 2, 2010)

hi.. may i ask what kind of experience you are looking for?? i just currently got transferred here by the company i work for... not a bad deal though... i work for an oilfield services company... i heard we have an oopening for an engineer in abu dhabi... if you are interested in applying, let me know and i'll check it further... unless you want to remain working for that company?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

It is not that easy to just change jobs because you want to here in the Dubai. If he was to leave, he would need a letter stating the current company was releasing him to work for another job and in reality he probly would not be given one if his company is one of 'those' companies to do this in the first place. If he leaves, he will be subjected to paying back expenses and then a ban be placed on him. That is why he is keeping a positive attitude and chalking it up to an experience.


----------



## mohammedmanzoor (Nov 6, 2010)

blue01 said:


> hi.. may i ask what kind of experience you are looking for?? i just currently got transferred here by the company i work for... not a bad deal though... i work for an oilfield services company... i heard we have an oopening for an engineer in abu dhabi... if you are interested in applying, let me know and i'll check it further... unless you want to remain working for that company?


Blue : Thnk you

But would they take in a person with no previous experience ???

Just check and lemme know ,, PM me..

@jynx : Will check wid my PRO.


----------



## mohammedmanzoor (Nov 6, 2010)

mohammedmanzoor said:


> Blue : Thnk you


----------



## mohammedmanzoor (Nov 6, 2010)

@Blue : Thank you

When i read ur post.. I Just got day-dreaming thinking about a job change...he he

But after gin through Jynxgirl`s post...came crashing down to the harsh reality...lol

Bur do check and lemme know.. Wouldnt want to let it go without giving it a try..he he

" M a typical indian u see... The word called HOPE never dies.. would hope for even a dead person to stand up and dance..lol.."


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

mohammedmanzoor said:


> @Blue : Thank you
> 
> " M a typical indian u see... The word called HOPE never dies.. would hope for even a dead person to stand up and dance..lol.."


thats cos in indian movies... that does actually happen...


----------



## mohammedmanzoor (Nov 6, 2010)

ipshi said:


> thats cos in indian movies... that does actually happen...


He he.. U mean "RAJNIKANTH" Movies..???.. He he..


----------



## blue01 (Nov 2, 2010)

mohammedmanzoor said:


> @Blue : Thank you
> 
> When i read ur post.. I Just got day-dreaming thinking about a job change...he he
> 
> ...



no problem...i'll check and let you know... you remind me so much of my fiance... always hopes up even when rejected... keep that up... there's no harm in being hopeful and wishful... i pray things work out for you to the better :clap2:


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Ipshi and Mohammed, before you both get a warning for breaking one of the forum rules, please avoid the text speak. Warnings can be a real let down, I've got one before  so don't want you both getting one too!


----------



## mohammedmanzoor (Nov 6, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> Ipshi and Mohammed, before you both get a warning for breaking one of the forum rules, please avoid the text speak. Warnings can be a real let down, I've got one before  so don't want you both getting one too!


pamela..sorry

But, What exactly do you mean by textspeak..???..lol 

M sorry, But i genuinely want to know, what do u mean by "Textspeak"..??


----------



## mohammedmanzoor (Nov 6, 2010)

blue01 said:


> no problem...i'll check and let you know... you remind me so much of my fiance... always hopes up even when rejected... keep that up... there's no harm in being hopeful and wishful... i pray things work out for you to the better :clap2:


Thanks a lot once again..!

Yup hope is something which always keeps me going even through the worst phases of life.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Pammela is right, 

I've already edited some of your posts to delete the textspeak but have no intentions of doing it again. In case you seriously need clarification, please stop with the 'M' and the 'dis' and the 'u' and the 've' and the 'wid' etc. Use proper English or do not post at all. More posts of that will be deleted and infractions will be used accordingly.


----------



## mohammedmanzoor (Nov 6, 2010)

dizzyizzy said:


> Pammela is right,
> 
> I've already edited some of your posts to delete the textspeak but have no intentions of doing it again. In case you seriously need clarification, please stop with the 'M' and the 'dis' and the 'u' and the 've' and the 'wid' etc. Use proper English or do not post at all. More posts of that will be deleted and infractions will be used accordingly.


Now i know how it feels to get a warning.. Will take utmost care about the forum rules..

Sorry again


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> Cami you rock!!


thanks pamela  i wish i hadn't had to rock, but life is not about what you want :boxing:

head up and walk tall, you beautiful strong single women out there: we'll make it :clap2:


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

cami said:


> thanks pamela  i wish i hadn't had to rock, but life is not about what you want :boxing:
> 
> head up and walk tall, you beautiful strong single women out there: we'll make it :clap2:


I agree 100% :clap2:


----------

